#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  Which programming language do hackers use?

## Bhavya

Every Device, games, apps and website works by a proper coding is written with suitable programming languages. Hackers also use some programming languages to hack these websites, apps and etc. Do you guys know which programming Language is use by hackers?

----------


## Assassin

> Every Device, games, apps and website works by a proper coding is written with suitable programming languages. Hackers also use some programming languages to hack these websites, apps and etc. Do you guys know which programming Language is use by hackers?


It all depend on which system they want breach, hackers are not depend on a single language, they have multiple choices. They may work as a team with multiple language experts.

----------


## Bhavya

> It all depend on which system they want breach, hackers are not dependent on a single language, they have multiple choices. They may work as a team with multiple language experts.


Oh I don't know about this before If any Programming Language can be used for hacking according to the system, Then there is no safe programming Language.

----------

